# TBG Banquet Coming Up



## Red Arrow (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello All

As August quickly approaches, we are beginning to get ready for the TBG banquet on August 8th this year.  We will have a flyer up for it soon.  We will be in need of items for the auction again this year.  If you have any items or anything that you would be willing to donate we would very much appreciate it.  Any TBG officer will be glad to accept your donation and see that it makes it to the banquet.  There is almost always a TBG officer present at most of the 3d shoots around the state.  If you would like to mail it to us that would be fine too.  Just send me an email or message and we will figure out how to get it to the banquet.

Thanks for your generosity. 

Lee Camp
Pres. of TBG
Lcampjr@yahoo.com


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 10, 2015)

Great post Lee, thank you!
Attached is our flyer for this year. If you have any questions, or would like info, please pm Lee or I or post them here.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 10, 2015)

Won't make it this yr or to SGTP in Aug. Got a previous commitment I didn't realize dates coincide .


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 11, 2015)

I wont be able to make it as I'm a vendor at another event that day, but I'd be happy to donate a set of matched weight stone points. Who can I send them to?


----------



## Red Arrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for the donation.  It is greatly appreciated.  You can send them to me at:

Lee Camp
TBG
1195 Banning Rd.
Whitesburg, Ga 30185


----------



## dutchman (Jul 25, 2015)

Two weeks...


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it. I always enjoy our banquet.


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 5, 2015)

We have some great stuff being donated for the auctions this year.  Come on out this Saturday,  Jerry Russell is doing a talk on DIY hunts, share a great meal, and take some gear home!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 5, 2015)

In case anyone doesn't  know, you do not have to be a member to attend. If you have an interest in traditional bowhunting you are welcome. It's a good opportunity to meet some really good folks and a good way to get started, or more involved. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Some of the items up for auction this year:

Fishing or Bowfishing trip with Russell Outdoor Guides
$700 credit on a Big Jim  bow
Fishing trip with Dave Bureau
Mantis Longbow donated by Jeff Hampton
Several dozen premium wood shafts by Surewood Shafts and Hildebrand Shafts
Ace Archery Spinemaster  Spine Tester
Set of 3 knapped heads by AnAvidArcher
Broadheads from Zwickey
Gift cards
1 Dozen wood Arrows by Dendy Cromer

 More items to come....


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Bidding now open for the Russell Outdoor Guides Bowfishing or Fishing.

Go to http://www.tradbowgeorgia.com/news-and-updates/

Then to the forums page to post your bids.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 7, 2015)

We will have plenty of TShirts available; Green and Tan.
They are nice.
Looking forward to seeing many folks tomorrow!


----------



## Melvin Edwards (Aug 7, 2015)

Will anyone be offended if I show up at the banquet?


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 7, 2015)

You are welcome Melvin!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 7, 2015)

I will but?


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 7, 2015)

Melvin Edwards said:


> Will anyone be offended if I show up at the banquet?



I won't be. Glad to have you.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 7, 2015)

Melvin Edwards said:


> Will anyone be offended if I show up at the banquet?



Undecided.  J/k. it'd be good to see you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 8, 2015)

Enjoyed being amongst good folks...good to see you too, Melvin.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 8, 2015)

Well done on the banquet!! Thanks Clipper for the ride down and back. Thanks to all who donated items to bid on. I came home with Seth Cooks knapped points, some Nocturnals, and a nice Case XX Sod Buster knife. I now have three different sizes of the Sod Busters. 

So good to see folks I haven't seen in a long while and of course got to hug on the pretty ladies, some of the guys too.

After missing last years banquet I especially enjoyed this one. Jerry Russell did an outstanding job as our guest speaker and I surely expect he inspired many to start planning for a dream hunt.

As always, Gene did an outstanding job with the verbal auction and everyone that won a bid got a fantastic deal. 

Thanks to all involved in planning and making this banquet happen!!!!


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 9, 2015)

My first banquet and I'm glad we went. Good to finally meet you good folks face to face.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 9, 2015)

Good time. Some very good deals were made last night or should I say steals.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 9, 2015)

Good time! Great seeing old friends and meeting some new friends. Also many thanks to the Garden Patch for all they have done for TBG.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks to everyone at the banquet for making me, as a new member, feel welcome.  I enjoyed meeting those I met and look forward to meeting others when the opportunity presents itself.  I am happy to be part of this organization and look forward to where it brings all of us in the future!  Once again, sincere thanks and I will be seeing some of you this fall.  Be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## Clipper (Aug 9, 2015)

I really enjoyed the banquet last night.  Just getting to be with a good bunch of folks was the best part, even though I ended up with enough fast flight material to make strings for every trad bow in Georgia, and at a good price too.  I intended to practice with the turkey calls I won on the way home and let Al critique me but we got to talking and talked all the way home.  Great job by all involved and thanks to those who donated items, hunts, and fishing trips.  I had to hold on to my chair to keep from raising my hand on several of those bids.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you all for coming out, and thanks to all who made it happen! I was pleased to see so many folks last night, and it was good to meet some new folks, and some long time members I'd never met before. There were some really nice things auctioned and some people got really good deals for they're bid. Just a very enjoyable evening.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2015)

I enjoyed the banquet....took my usual pics of smiling happy folks....and one of Melvin  (joking). will post tomorrow. I was tickled to see the Coots, Biggie and all my buddies! and Wander!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 9, 2015)

Wish we could have been there.  Sorry we had to miss it.


----------

